# 24VDC Zeitrelais gesucht



## diabolo150973 (28 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe... ich habe von meinem Chef die Aufgabe bekommen ein Zeitrelais rauszusuchen. Es muss fronteinbaufähig sein und von den Funktionen so sein, wie dieses:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDeta...productcode=505296&zanpid=1399304417148143616

allerdings soll es nicht über ein Rad einzustellen sein.
Es könnte ja sein, dass ein Chamäleon die Zeit einstellt und dann kommen die Parallaxefehler ins Spiel.

Relais mit Digitalanzeige sind ihm zu teuer... 
In meiner alten Firma hatten wir solche Teile, wo man kleine, mit Zahlen bedruckte, Rädchen verstellen konnte, indem man kleine "Knöpfchen" unter den Zahlen gedrückt hat. Die Auflösung sollte 1/10s betragen. Und der Preis darf 90 Euro nicht übertsteigen!!! Leider kann ich im Netz nichts außer Rad- und Digitalvarianten finden. 

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar (...äh... symbolisch gemeint!)

Gruß,

dia


----------



## S5-Bastler (28 Juli 2010)

Du meinst sowas?
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/505270/ZEITRELAIS-8POL-12-48VDC
Der Preis past da natürlich nicht mehr


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Juli 2010)

Genau!

Nur ohne die Digitalanzeige... Lowcost lässt grüßen...


Ich such mir einen Wolf hier. Kann es sein, dass Panasonic sich ganz schön breit macht auf dem Sektor?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## maxmax (29 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
bei http://de.rs-online.com nach 329-777 suchen, kostet aber 162,- €


----------



## TommyG (2 August 2010)

Also ne Logo oder Easy....

die machts bei 120, hat nen Display und kann im Notfall noch viel mehr.. Rechne mal gegen...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Nordischerjung (2 August 2010)

Oder wie wäre es mit Eberle MSM-200

ist eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Kann 24VDC - 230VAC und sämtliche Zeiten,
Verzögerungen, Impuls usw


----------

